# Zufallszahl mit 6 Stellen erzeugen



## slaytallicer (5. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige als Kundennummer für ein Projekt eine Zufallszahl mit 6 Stellen.
Hierfür habe ich eine Klasse geschrieben, in der die Zufallszahl erzeugt wird. Die Main-Methode hierin ist nur zum Testen der Funktion. 

Momentan versuche ich, die 6 Stellen zu garantieren, indem ich als höchste Zahl 999999 angebe. Das habe ich mir leider nur wo abgeschaut, sodass es nicht wirklich das Ergebnis bringt das ich bezwecke, denn ich erhalte teilweise auch nur fünstellige Zahlen. Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand erklären oder mit einem Beispielcode zeigen könnte, wie ich die Zufallszahl sechsstellig erzeugen kann.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!


```
public class ZufallsZahl
{
    public static Long zufaelligeZahl(int n) {
        
        // Zufallszahl zwischen 0.1 & 1.0 erzeugen
        double dezimalZahl = Math.random();

        // Wert in den Bereich 0 bis n strecken
        Long ganzZahl = (Long)Math.round( dezimalZahl * n );

        // Ergebnis zurueckgeben
        return ganzZahl;     
        
    }
    
     
    public static void main( String[] args )
    {
    
        Long zufall = (Long)zufaelligeZahl(999999); 
        
        
    System.out.println(zufall);
    
    }

}
```
[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jan 2009)

was ist denn 'eine Zufallszahl mit 6 Ziffern'?
gib doch einen genauen Zahlenbereich an, ist 100000 ok? 
also alle Zahlen zwischen 100000 und 999999?

oder müssen alle Ziffern unterschiedlich sein oder keine 0 erlaubt oder oder?


----------



## slaytallicer (5. Jan 2009)

Genau, ich benötige Zahlen zwischen 100000 und 999999. Ob die Ziffern unterschiedlich sind oder die Zufallszahl 0 beinhaltet, ist egal.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jan 2009)

dann erzeuge eine Zufallszahl bis 899999 und addiere 100000 drauf


> Long zufall = (Long)zufaelligeZahl(999999); 

der Rückgabewert ist schon Long, ein Cast nicht nötig


----------



## slaytallicer (5. Jan 2009)

Super Idee,
danke für die schnelle Hilfe!!!


----------

